# Separata



## Carola (16 Giugno 2017)

X chi mi ha seguito negli anni
Separati
Trovato accordo subito 

Ora sono di corsa ... 
Molta collaborazione da parte di entrambi e avvocati che ci hanno chiesto ma perché ci siete separati ?

Vabbe

Un abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2017)

Bene.
Ma siete già stati in tribunale o è solo l'accordo?


----------



## insane (16 Giugno 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> X chi mi ha seguito negli anni
> Separati
> Trovato accordo subito
> 
> ...


Scusa la domanda, ma perche' se le cose sono andate cosi' lisce non avete fatto una consensuale con un singolo avvocato per risparmiare qualcosa? O mi sono perso (probabilmente) qualcosa?


----------



## Carola (16 Giugno 2017)

Perché inizialmente rabbia tensioni non trovavano accordo
Loro sono state molto brave devo dire e noi in un secondo tempo anche 
Resta un grande affetto e la consapevolezza di non essere stato abbastanza bravi 
Ma anche di essere due persone molto diverse 

Ci sta seguendo una psicologa che devo dire ci  sta aiutando anche lei a capire i reciproci limiti 

Ieir sera siamo sicuri a cena con i ragazzi a festeggiare promozioni 
prima è stato da noi a casa mentre io ero in palestra 


Insomma piano piano..


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> X chi mi ha seguito negli anni
> Separati
> Trovato accordo subito
> 
> ...


Ma hai detto agli avvocati che per 4 anni (?) hai preso un randello che non era di tuo marito e che lo stesso in città viaggiava a energia elettrica a mo di tram?


----------



## Carola (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma hai detto agli avvocati che per 4 anni (?) hai preso un randello che non era di tuo marito e che lo stesso in città viaggiava a energia elettrica a mo di tram?




Che vita interessante devi avere Blaise
Davvero interessante


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Che vita interessante devi avere Blaise
> Davvero interessante


Molto, pucchiacchella presuntuosa.


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché inizialmente rabbia tensioni non trovavano accordo
> Loro sono state molto brave devo dire e noi in un secondo tempo anche
> Resta un grande affetto e la consapevolezza di non essere stato abbastanza bravi
> Ma anche di essere due persone molto diverse
> ...



Bravi


----------



## Carola (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Molto, pucchiacchella presuntuosa.


Immagino
Buon x te si percepisce come sei felice infatti 
Buon week end


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Immagino
> Buon x te si percepisce come sei felice infatti
> Buon week end


Mi raccomando i festeggiamenti con mister X  & figli


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi raccomando i festeggiamenti con mister X  & figli


ma vo lascia perde.
Parli tu che dici che hai tradito?
Quindi se po sape perchè la stai sfruculliando e datte na calmata c'hai n'età , l'esperienza di vita non ti ha aiutato?


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma vo lascia perde.
> Parli tu che dici che hai tradito?
> Quindi se po sape perchè la stai sfruculliando e datte na calmata c'hai n'età , l'esperienza di vita non ti ha aiutato?


Olo,eddai,stanno a gioca',mica fanno sul serio...


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Olo,eddai,stanno a gioca',mica fanno sul serio...


se lo dici tu?
Sono scettico mi viene da pensare a due forumisti che litigavano e se ne dicevano di tutti i colori solo perchè uno del nord e l'altro di centro ma di origini napoletane , sai che bella lotta con Blase avrebbero fatto scintille.
Comunque sono dell'idea che con Carola anche se dici che scherza ma lo fa in un modo che non mi sembra tanto allegro  ma se me lo dicono loro allora ce credo che te devo dì:sonar:


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> se lo dici tu?
> Sono scettico mi viene da pensare a due forumisti che litigavano e se ne dicevano di tutti i colori solo perchè uno del nord e l'altro di centro ma di origini napoletane , sai che bella lotta con Blase avrebbero fatto scintille.
> Comunque sono dell'idea che con Carola anche se dici che scherza ma lo fa in un modo che non mi sembra tanto allegro  ma se me lo dicono loro allora ce credo che te devo dì:sonar:


Pucchiacchella presuntuosa ti dice qualcosa?


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> se lo dici tu?
> Sono scettico mi viene da pensare a due forumisti che litigavano e se ne dicevano di tutti i colori solo perchè uno del nord e l'altro di centro ma di origini napoletane , sai che bella lotta con Blase avrebbero fatto scintille.
> Comunque sono dell'idea che con Carola anche se dici che scherza ma lo fa in un modo che non mi sembra tanto allegro  ma se me lo dicono loro allora ce credo che te devo dì:sonar:


Olo,in effetti non so se scherzano,ma,se abbozziamo,magari,continuano su questi toni,senza peggiorare...boh.
Minchia,io che difendo due traditori,che me tocca da vede'....


----------



## Frithurik (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma vo lascia perde.
> Parli tu che dici che hai tradito?
> Quindi se po sape perchè la stai sfruculliando *e datte na calmata c'hai n'età *, l'esperienza di vita non ti ha aiutato?


Oggi il campetto di bocce e' chiuso per sciopero.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Oggi il campetto di bocce e' chiuso per sciopero.


Frittucchio mancano le palle vuoi rimediare tu?


----------



## Frithurik (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Frittucchio mancano le palle vuoi rimediare tu?


Le mie sono da bowling, attualmente ho libera la stecca, se vuoi giocare a biliardo per te' gratis.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Giugno 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> X chi mi ha seguito negli anni
> Separati
> Trovato accordo subito
> 
> ...


Una buona notizia, che non può che rallegrare

La vita ricomincia, spero x te meglio di prima!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Olo,in effetti non so se scherzano,ma,se abbozziamo,magari,continuano su questi toni,senza peggiorare...boh.
> Minchia,io che difendo due traditori,che me tocca da vede'....


c'è sempre una prima volta


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> c'è sempre una prima volta


Per tutto....


----------

